

13yo "Spider Boy" scales walls using recycled vacuums - RiderOfGiraffes
http://inhabitat.com/2010/07/01/13-year-old-spider-boy-scales-walls-using-recycled-vacuums/

======
ck2
I think people are missing the point, it's not the invention itself, it's how
a 13 year old kid made his imagination into reality (instead of, for example,
playing video games all day).

Just imagine what they can do at 20 with the right encouragement.

~~~
amichail
Video games can encourage imaginative thinking.

Check out Scribblenauts:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh65m-3o1co>

~~~
fuelfive
My first major project was also a videogame. I made it almost ten years ago,
and I still get fanmail about it once a month. I think creative people will
create.

<http://marathonrubicon.com/>

~~~
aarongough
Holy crap! Marthon Rubicon was you? Great work man!

I've always thought Marathon was a bit of an under-appreciated masterpiece
game, particularly given how old it is. I got stuck into Rubicon after I lost
my original install disks (and moved to a windows machine...)

~~~
fuelfive
Thanks :) Can't believe somebody on HN played Rubicon. Made my afternoon.

------
Matti
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1qoINo2MPM>

~~~
dc2k08
footage and interview with boy who references that show:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science_and_environment/10458134....](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science_and_environment/10458134.stm)

------
nailer
Anyone know how it seals? This is the part I admire - brickwork is porous so
it may be difficult to attach to.

------
daleharvey
I was confused at how he had enough body strength to hold on to the wall with
one hand and only slight foot holds, but then I seen the foot holds coming
down from the suction pad things.

doesnt really matter if he got some help, kid has a bright future.

------
mkramlich
someone call Dean Kamen and Elon Musk, stat!

but seriously, let's make sure that kid gets good mentors. has talent and
could do brilliant things in the future if he stays on the right path. _(up
the frickin wall)_

------
thefool
He clearly didn't do that all by himself though.

It looks like there is some machining on there that he probably had his dad or
dad's friend do.

Doesn't make it less cool though.

~~~
noonespecial
Then he's on the right track. If you do all of the fabrication for your
prototype yourself, you are probably doing it wrong.

------
r3570r3
This has been done earlier, but not by a 13 year old boy!

------
paulnelligan
could be a money spinner if he got sponsored by a vacuum cleaner company for
their next ad...

~~~
mkramlich
imagine this kid being sponsored by James Dyson the inventor behind the
cyclone-based vacuum company.

